# Wire nets



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Anyone ever used these before? Been looking for some the past couple months to get and havent had any luck, you can order them but shipping is more than what the nets cost.
Made a day trip over to Louisiana this weekend and picked up 3, I got some powerbait blocks ordered and cant wait to try em out.
Heres a youtube link to some guys fishing em in La.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Similar to hoop nets, my grandfather and I used to run them on the White River in Arkansas.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Sequoiha said:


> Similar to hoop nets, my grandfather and I used to run them on the White River in Arkansas.


 Hoop nets are a pile of work! Ran em with friends a couple times on the Alabama River, I decided then I didnt want any for myself!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Don’t see those very often. Most people over this way use boxes instead of these. They’re about same as far as what size fish you’ll be catching.

That damn cheeze will leave a bruise on your soul that never heals. Spent a bunch of days as a kid riding up the river with a barrel of cheese sitting in the front of the boat.

Bunch of work involved when you start fooling with traps and nets.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

A group of us fish LA in the spring and we run yo-yo's , but those have to be tended to pretty regular or you'll kill fish or lose them to gators and turtles, this would be a good way to meat fish while we fail at trying to find crappie. I'm looking forward to seeing some reports.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Following


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't suppose you grabbed any extras? Looking forward to the reports!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Corpsman said:


> I don't suppose you grabbed any extras? Looking forward to the reports!


 No, I was originally going to order some and have em shipped... 3 nets was $170ish dollars, shipping for those 3 nets was $270!!! Burnt $70 worth of gas going to get em. Got some powerbait ordered, as soon as I get it, they gonna be getting wet, im sure there gonna be a learning curve to getting em to catch and gonna have to find places that Hold fish.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

delta dooler said:


> No, I was originally going to order some and have em shipped... 3 nets was $170ish dollars, shipping for those 3 nets was $270!!! Burnt $70 worth of gas going to get em. Got some powerbait ordered, as soon as I get it, they gonna be getting wet, im sure there gonna be a learning curve to getting em to catch and gonna have to find places that Hold fish.


Up current of deeper holes. The mouth has to be pointed down stream or they will not do well. If there is no current hang them so the mouth is pointed down a couple foot off the bottom.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Sequoiha said:


> Similar to hoop nets, my grandfather and I used to run them on the White River in Arkansas.


Are you from Arkansas Kenny. I grew up there and I know those rivers well. Spring, White, Buffalo, Eleven Point, Current River. Spent many a day on the White River Trout fishing.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> Are you from Arkansas Kenny. I grew up there and I know those rivers well. Spring, White, Buffalo, Eleven Point, Current River. Spent many a day on the White River Trout fishing.


Kinda sorta, Mom is from North Little Rock, grandpa had a houseboat on White River, spent many days and nights frog gigging and hoop netting.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Gonna be a little delay trying these things out. You have to have a commercial license in Mississippi to fish these things, sent my application off last week just waiting for it to come back so I can tag the traps.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Any movement, are they making it a bitch to get the commercial license?


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for reviving this thread. Does anyone know if you have to have a commercial license in Florida to run traps like this?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Methods of Taking Freshwater Fish


Taking Fish




myfwc.com




It says on the last bullet point on methods for taking non-game fish:

*For personal use by any person possessing a valid freshwater fishing license by the use of not more than one slat basket or one wire trap, made as specified in Rule 68A-23.003, FAC, and used only in those waters where use of wire traps or slat baskets is permitted for commercial purposes. Refer to the “Commercial Freshwater Fisheries Rules and Regulation Summary”. Passive fishing gear such as slat baskets or wire baskets must be clearly and legibly marked with the harvester’s name and address while being used or possessed in or upon waters of the state. *

Here is a link to Rule 68A-23.003:* 





68A-23.003. Commercial Fishing Devices; Provision for Use in Certain Waters, 68A-23. Rules Relating To Freshwater Fish, 68A. Freshwater Fish and Wildlife, 68. Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission, Florida Administrative Code


Florida Administrative Code (FAC) is the official compilation of administrative rules for the state of Florida.The unofficial compilation of FAC based on the official version managed by Florida Department of State.Including florida rule,register.




flrules.elaws.us




*
I don't see anything about local waters, but I didn't read everything, I think it says you can have one trap, that meets the commercial requirements, per licensed fisherman, and is clearly marked with the name and address of the fisherman...I think...


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

In Alabama you just need to mark them with your name and contact info I believe. I ran them years ago in the Alabama River. Caught a few fish. Was using cotton seed meal as bait. Wasn't worth the effort to me. Caught more on jugs and was way more fun! I did fish with an old feller using boxes and that horrible cheese. It will indeed "leave a bruise on your soul". I always wondered why Cap smelled like he died weeks ago. But man we caught catfish. They would stuff the box -- it was crazy. He was a commercial fisherman and sold local to the Selma market. Went off to college and lost touch with Cap. I still smelled like cheese into my Sophmore year.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Tell you something else about that cheese. If those fish have been in that box eating for very long, they taste different. Different in a bad way.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

grew up on settin a basket. we would put cottonmeal seed cake, something i don't think they make it anymore. but dogfood/catfood would do just as good. like joey said, lay them with the open throat down stream. the fish swim up stream. my brother made a lot of them. tubes and boxes.
jack


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

DLo said:


> Any movement, are they making it a bitch to get the commercial license?


No problem getting them permitted in mississippi, got permits a few weeks ago, along with my freshwater commercial license. I havent tried em yet, been busy doing every dang thing else, and now hunting season fixin to start this weekend, so it may be a bit before I give em a try.

i did get some not so good news about my nets though.... the mesh on mine is 1.5” knot to knot.... legal mesh east on the Mississippi river is 3” knot to knot.... I could “legally” use them if I was in waters bordering Louisiana or Arkansas, but not “inland Mississippi”.... but, I got em permitted And tagged without inspection, and I plan on using em, just maybe not on weekends or in places where im more apt to get checked.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

No baskets allowed in the panhandle rivers.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

billyb said:


> No baskets allowed in the panhandle rivers.


I couldn't find anywhere that said that, can you tell me where you're getting this?


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

The gamewarden.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

billyb said:


> The gamewarden.


I trust written regs and I can find nothing that mentions Escambia.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

For personal use by any person possessing a valid freshwater fishing license by the use of not more than one slat basket or one wire trap, made as specified in Rule 68A-23.003, FAC, and used only in those waters where use of wire traps or slat baskets is permitted for commercial purposes. Refer to the “Commercial Freshwater Fisheries Rules and Regulation Summary”. Passive fishing gear such as slat baskets or wire baskets must be clearly and legibly marked with the harvester’s name and address while being used or possessed in or upon waters of the state.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

billyb said:


> The gamewarden.


Thats the last person Id get any factual info from, 1/2 of them corksukas dont know the laws, If it isnt in black and white, I dont believe it.


----------

